
Soapware EHR Company is shutting down - raman162
http://www.soapware.com/
======
raman162
This used to be their landing page, you can look at the google cached version
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tZMBR6x...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tZMBR6xoJaYJ:www.soapware.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

